# Stellmotoren für Fußbodenheizung



## klaus1 (9 April 2010)

Hallo,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Lösung für die Beckhoff SPS und Stellmotoren für meine 12 Heizkreise.
Habe per 1-Wire in jedem Raum Temperaturdaten.
Die Frage die ich habe:
Kann ich die Stellmotoren über Relais (230V) auf und zu machen? Oder über analogen Ausgang? Wie funktionieren die handelsüblichen Stellmotoren, welchen Anschluss haben diese?
Danke,
Klaus


----------



## Oberchefe (9 April 2010)

Die handelsüblichen "Stellmotoren" sind keine Stellmotoren, auch wenn viele Heizer sie so bezeichnen. Da ist ein stinknormaler Heizwiderstand drin, durch Erwärmung verbiegt sich dann ein Bimetall und öffnet/schließt das Ventil. Ansteuerung digital über 230V. Beispiel siehe Anhang. Standardmäßig kommt da nur ein ganz normaler Thermostat dran (ein/aus), in Deinem Fall eben die SPS..


----------



## klaus1 (9 April 2010)

Also ein 0-10V Analog Ausgang der SPS? oder direkt ein Digitaler Ausgang? aber wie regelt man dann die Ventile?
Danke.


----------



## Oberchefe (9 April 2010)

Digital.

Wie regeln? Entweder:
Temperatur < Soll -> Ausgang True,
Temperatur > Soll + Hysterese -> Ausgang False

Oder:
PI/PID Regler, freilaufender Timer, Reset nach Ablauf der Zeit, Vergleich des Stellwerts des PI/PID Reglers mit dem aktuellen Wert des Timers, Ergebnis des Vergleichers auf den Digitalausgang.


----------



## Lebenslang (10 April 2010)

Sogenannte "Zonenventile" machen einfach nur auf und zu wenn Du ein
0 der 1 Signal anlegst.

Sogenannte "Mischventile" können jede beliebige Stellung annehmen.


----------



## IBFS (10 April 2010)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Kann ich die Stellmotoren über Relais (230V) auf und zu machen? Oder über analogen Ausgang? Wie funktionieren die handelsüblichen Stellmotoren, welchen Anschluss haben diese?


 
Ausser echte Stellmotoren, die aber meißtens mittels EIB gesteuert werden
nimmt man typischerweise Stellantriebe mit Dehnstoffelement. Diese
benötigen 3 Minuten bis zum kompletten Öffnen und dasselbe fürs
Schliessen. Die Ansteuerung erfolgt BINÄR über TRIAC. Oft wird dabei
eine PWM (Pulsweitenmodulation) verwendet. Die Antriebe gibt es sowohl
mit 24Volt als auch mit 230Volt. Manche sind NC und manche NO oder 
sogar umschaltbar. Typischeweise nimmt man die NC-Variante mit 230Volt.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## maxider1 (12 April 2010)

Diese Regelungsvariante wird auch Quasi Stetig bezeichnet.

Typischerweise nimmt man die NO um bei Spannungsausfall das Ausfrieren der Wohnung zu vermeiden.

gruß
MAX


----------



## Oberchefe (12 April 2010)

> Typischerweise nimmt man die NO um bei Spannungsausfall das Ausfrieren  der Wohnung zu vermeiden.



Typischerweise läuft bei Spannungsausfall die Pumpe und meist auch die Heizung nicht


----------

